# How To Make Your Own Slip Bobbers



## Outdoor Hub (Aug 10, 2011)

The slip bobber can be deadly on crappie, catfish, bluegill, walleye and even salmon in deep or shallow water. One problem with slip bobbers is when the line just wont slide through the slip bobber. This cheap homemade slip bobber works great. The plastic is slick and the line really slides through these slip bobbers. If you spray a little line lubricant on the slip bobber the line slides even better.

Whether you are into smallmouth bass fishing or fishing for bluegill, this bobber works. Whatever slip bobber fishing you do this tip will help you save a little money and you might just like these slip bobbers best of all.

   Remove the spring and hook from bobber

   With the spring and hook removed you can now rig your new slip bobber

   Home made slip bobber rigged and ready









More...


Michigan-Sportsman.com is an Outdoor Hub partner


----------



## Big Bears BBQ (Sep 18, 2009)

Hey now that looks pretty cool and should even work for ice fishing....

I see that on some slip bobbers the holes are being made bigger but I take a small drill bit and make the hole bigger for my summer slip bobbers, makes work alot better but I like your idea ......


Big Bear


----------

